# soup recipes for canning



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I don't know whether this has already been discussed. Do y'all have recipes for soup that can be canned? I've canned bean soup, chili, and stew. I'd like recipes for other soups that can be canned.

Also, can noodles or rice be added to soup that is being canned, or is it best to add them later?

Thanks.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Best to add them later. They turn into mush. That's my experience, anyway.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

Also following this thread with interest...

I did run across some a couple of blogs and posts that I can share on the topic, though I haven't personally tried any of the recipes myself:

http://creativecanning.blogspot.com...d-max=2012-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=4

http://creativechicksatplay.blogspot.com/2009/09/soup-starter.html

Mary, will you share the recipes you've canned? 

I was thinking it'd be cool for this forum to have a sticky "Meals in a Jar" thread. Thoughts?


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

There is always "Cleaning out the Freezer" soup. At least that is what we call it. 

Use up all those packages of frozen corn, peas, green beans, carrots etc. with freezer burn, the left over bags of store-bought veggies that don't have enough left in them for a meal on their own, a chunk of meat of any kind that has been buried in the bottom of the freezer and has freezer burn (diced or shredded), add some chard, celery, kale, spinach and any other left-overs from the garden, a jar or 2 (or can) of stewed tomatoes with peppers and onions, a couple of cloves of garlic, herbs/seasonings of your choice (the various herb blends work great) etc.

Dump it all into a large pot with chicken or beef broth either fresh, canned, or store-bought (the big boxes of Swanson's chicken broth are on sale this time of year) and a jar of tomato juice if you have some (store bought Clamato is great).

Heat it all up to boiling then simmer until the meat is partially cooked and heated through. Fill jars with half solids and half liquids and process in PC for 60 min for pints, 75 min for quarts at pressure for your altitude.

After opening you can add rice or cooked noodles, butter and even some milk to make it cream-based.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

You can pretty much can anything as soup. Just make sure it is half solids and half liquids. I've been able to adapt pretty much all my favorite soup recipes using the NCHFP instructions.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_04/soups.html


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I just finished making 3 cases of chicken vegtable and 3 cases of beef vegtable, they are outstanding, each pint cost .30 each.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Packedready said:


> I just finished making 3 cases of chicken vegtable and 3 cases of beef vegtable, they are outstanding, each pint cost .30 each.


Can you give me an idea of what you put in them? I know how to make stew, but seem to be clueless of how to make soup. I need more info!:help:


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Lorelai said:


> Mary, will you share the recipes you've canned?


I'm not sure I can give you a recipe, but I can tell you how I do them.

For stew, I use a two pound pack of stew meat, I stew it for a few minutes til sort of cooked,then cut up into smaller pieces, and add back to the liquid that cooked out of it. I cut up about five carrots, and five or six potatoes, an onion, some green beans, and sometimes some celery. Really you can add any vegetables you like. I add one big can of diced tomatoes. If you have your own tomatoes, you could use them. Then enough water to cover everything.

When everything is good and hot, put it in jars, and can at 10# for an hour and a half, for quarts.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

For Bean Soup,

Soak beans overnight, drain, cover with water, and start heating.

Cook 2 pounds ground beef, and add to beans, along with
a chopped onion
and a can of tomatoes

When everything is nice and hot, put in jars, and can at 10# for an hour and a half for quarts.

Chili is sort of the same, but I use two kinds of beans, add celery, and chili powder and a little cumin. I think I have a recipe for it, but not sure where. If I find it later, I'll post it.


----------

